# Quick mod : Glow Tie



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just did my glow tie in literally 3 minutes haha how u like it?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I kinda prefer the whiter light over this more bluish tint, but still looks pretty neat.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I got blue pretty much everywhere else wanted it to go with it. I would like to see a good picture of the white.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Really nice!.. would you happen to have the link where you got this???? really interested in this!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=181039678238&cmd=VIDESC. Here u go man


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks bro! Whats the best way to remove the Chevy badge? I see in the link you gave me they pried it out with a screwdriver.. maybe something more subtle ?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hahah for sure! That's some Chinese site or something I'm not sure. I used fishing line or dental floss and "goo gone" personally and it worked well. A hair dryer didn't hurt either.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Unfortunately mine stopped working a couple weeks ago. **** Chinese. Fortunately they sent me 2 so when it warms up I will be replacing it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am thinking thinking thinking , maybe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone found a dual light (white for normal/red for brakes) emblem like this?


----------

